# Hitch Mount Bike/Snowboard Rack?...



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats the problem with the FJ, the stock rack makes it tough for some applications (Packasports), I've never been a fan of hitch mounted racks for a couple reasons, if you carry several mtn bikes (which can easily total over $5000) the bikes can block your turn signals and tail lights, just asking for someone to rear end your vehicle and destroying your bikes. 

Once you find what your looking for (Yakima), go to Craigslist, they well have what your looking for and save you $100's


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Previous owner fabed up a bike rack I added to it. I still need to weld in a couple of gussets and buy the snowboard holder itself, but you get the idea. This is gonna work great for his car.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Check out the softride dura and the snowboard attachment. I can get both from mec.ca for less than $400!.. + Free shipping!

Sold!

Bike Rack

Snowboard Adapter

edit: Uh, maybe not. After reading reviews it seems this rack is a cheap POS that won't even hold a full suspension bike. WTF?

I would just go with the Yakima roof rack, but then I need a separate rack (hitch mount) for my bikes. No way I'm trying to stuff my bikes on top of my FJ. Fuck that noise...

Guess I will just have to spend more for the Yakima or Thule hitch mounts. Shit...


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

You can buy adapters for bike racks that hold standard bike frames to allow them to carry full suspension bikes or ladies lame frames. I have one for my 80 dollar POS Target hitch rack. I bought the adapter at Sports Authority since I have a full suspension MTN bike. It is a bar that stretches out with clips at each end. It hooks onto the seat post and handle bar stem. It kinda sketches me out since I imagine the seat post sliding out. I use bungies for extra security. I think the bar was 20 dollars.

Most of the bike racks that suspend the bikes do not hold full suspension bikes with out an adapter.

One time I was pulled over and the cop told me he could ticket me for my bicycles blocking the view from the license plate. They can pull you over if this occurs and give you a ticket. Another issue is locking the bicycles. The rack you linked to does not mention if there is a lock. My cheapo rack does not lock, but I have a loops on my hitch and a cord to lock the bicycles up. Rear racks are easy to steal from.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> You can buy adapters for bike racks that hold standard bike frames to allow them to carry full suspension bikes or ladies lame frames. I have one for my 80 dollar POS Target hitch rack. I bought the adapter at Sports Authority since I have a full suspension MTN bike. It is a bar that stretches out with clips at each end. It hooks onto the seat post and handle bar stem. It kinda sketches me out since I imagine the seat post sliding out. I use bungies for extra security. I think the bar was 20 dollars.
> 
> Most of the bike racks that suspend the bikes do not hold full suspension bikes with out an adapter.
> 
> One time I was pulled over and the cop told me he could ticket me for my bicycles blocking the view from the license plate. They can pull you over if this occurs and give you a ticket. Another issue is locking the bicycles. The rack you linked to does not mention if there is a lock. My cheapo rack does not lock, but I have a loops on my hitch and a cord to lock the bicycles up. Rear racks are easy to steal from.


Yeah, it's more the cheap POS falling apart on peeps than the full suspension issue. I can save a couple bills, but if it ends up being disposable was it really worth it? I would rather buy quality and have it around for years to come. That rack does have locks, both hitch and actual holder (for the boards anyway). I also have loops on my receiver I could use a cable in.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought the suspension thing was the issue. If I had the money I would buy the kind of rack where you place the bicycles in like this:










OOOOOOOO, nice. I doubt there is an adapter for snowboards.

My cheap crappy rack did hold up for a 2,000 mile trip and I owned it for 2 years. I remove it most of the time and store it in my closet. Another issue with this type of rack is blind dumbasses backing into them in parking lots. This happened to mine and now it has a sketchy tilt.

A roof rack would be difficult for me.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Any recommendations?
> 
> I bought a new FJ cruiser a few months ago. I didn't get the roof rack cuz the stock baja style is useless, noisy, and ugly as fuck. I want a bike rack mounted option so I can haul my mtn bike in summer and boards in the winter.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the FJ purchase, we love ours and it was just rated #1 by Kelly Blue Book for resale value!

Funny we love our rack works great for hauling canoes\kayaks and our giant Thule box fits great up there.

Wouldn't mind having a hitch mounted basket type thing for hauling random extra shit though and for our yearly migration to Utah and back, I'v seen them for a couple hundred bucks.

What about something like this?

Curt mfg., Hitch mounted, folding cargo carrier - By Curt Mfg

500lb weight capacity should be plenty


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I would just go with the Yakima aftermarket roof rack, but then I would need another rack accessory for snowboards, and then another rack for bikes. No way am I wrestling my mtb on to the roof of my FJ.

That said, the stock rack is ok but you still have to add another rack on top of it to actually hold anything. Get's really tall in a hurry and still doesn't accomodate bikes. That, and I don't like the looks of the stock baja rack.

So, I got the off-road package with suspension and locking rear diff but I skipped the rack and rock bars.

In any event, Yakima and Thule both make nice bike racks with an additional attachment for snowboards. They are just a little expensive. Although cheaper than a roof rack and attachement just for boards. Probably going to go with something like this:

Yakima

Thule



hikeswithdogs said:


> Congrats on the FJ purchase, we love ours and it was just rated #1 by Kelly Blue Book for resale value!
> 
> Funny we love our rack works great for hauling canoes\kayaks and our giant Thule box fits great up there.
> 
> ...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I would just go with the Yakima aftermarket roof rack, but then I would need another rack accessory for snowboards, and then another rack for bikes. No way am I wrestling my mtb on to the roof of my FJ.
> 
> That said, the stock rack is ok but you still have to add another rack on top of it to actually hold anything. Get's really tall in a hurry and still doesn't accomodate bikes. That, and I don't like the looks of the stock baja rack.
> 
> ...


Yea we have the A-trac and locking diff on our 2007(6sp manual), the stock rock rails aren't great anyways get something like the Demello off road ones.

I'll be investing in some Ricochet armor plating for the under body(stock skid plates are a joke) so we can head down to Moab on weekends for a little off roading and camping.

Also would love a new tubular steel real offroad front bumper with a hitch mount so I can have the option of throwing a winch in the for easy front\rear mounting when the situation requires.

I'm assuming you already know about to FJ forum
Toyota FJ Cruiser Community - Active Topics

Super active and very helpful


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I wanted to get a hitch mount board rack and was talked out of it at the rack store. his point? Have you ever seen how dirty the rear of your vehicle is after driving in the rain let alone up a mountain? Thats what your board will look like when you get to the hill and home again. Just a thought.......:dunno:


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

61ragtop said:


> I wanted to get a hitch mount board rack and was talked out of it at the rack store. his point? Have you ever seen how dirty the rear of your vehicle is after driving in the rain let alone up a mountain? Thats what your board will look like when you get to the hill and home again. Just a thought.......:dunno:


You make a very good point sir... I will have to ponder this further.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree but it will wash right off after the 1st few runs. I think the road junk would be minimal and only on days it's snowing.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought about making/buying a hitch rack since a have a big one for the bikes but yeah, they would get so dirty and we're not talking water and a bit of dirt. More like road sand and salt and little rocks and making everything a big mess. I have an Expedition so I can carry 5 plus all the stuff in the back anyways, but if you can, I would suggest a cargo box (or maybe those big rolls of plastic wrap and just wrap it up beforehand but it won't stop stone chips).


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

slyder said:


> I agree but it will wash right off after the 1st few runs. I think the road junk would be minimal and only on days it's snowing.


Problem is, Shames is my local. It takes me just about an hour to get there and it's just graded dirt, snow (no paving) for the last 13 kilometers. I'm thinking all the sand and salt between here and there also makes for some shitty dirty gear. Even worse, it will be like that when you get home too. Then you have to go to the car wash and hose it all down before wiping it all off (while frozen) and stow it for the next trip.

I'm thinking this may sucketh a bit to mucheth. :dunno:

Maybe I need a roof rack or at least a closed cargo box for the hitch? Hmmm...


----------

